
The R&D Technique for Startups – Ripoff and Duplicate - mindcrime
https://medium.com/startupsco/the-r-d-technique-for-startups-rip-off-duplicate-21236e687df1
======
mindcrime
Arguably this is just another article advocating the "fast follower
strategy"[1], but it's something worth thinking about. You don't always have
to have some earth-shatteringly new idea in order to be successful. Sometimes
you just have to execute better than everybody else.

[1]: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/avaseave/2014/10/14/fast-
followe...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/avaseave/2014/10/14/fast-followers-
not-first-movers-are-the-real-winners/)

